# letro with pct



## DEE151 (May 27, 2011)

does letro needs to be run with your pct? and if so how shout it be ran?


----------



## SomeGuy (May 28, 2011)

Overkill, use aromasin


----------



## SwoleChamp (May 29, 2011)

yea way overkill, would likely lead to an estrogen rebound...aromasin or just adex...


----------



## DEE151 (May 29, 2011)

SwoleChamp said:


> yea way overkill, would likely lead to an estrogen rebound...aromasin or just adex...


what do U mean by over kill?, well all i got is letro. unless you got some aromasin or adex you want to get rid of for some goods? if so PM me....


----------



## hdemmon446 (May 30, 2011)

I was actually told by my dr that the letro would be ok but was told to only do like half of a 2.5mg pill every 3 days. Seemed kinda week/weird but the dude is pretty respected around here. Did the job I needed. That was actually based on my individual blood work after my cycle too. Good luck


----------



## DEE151 (May 30, 2011)

so should i change the way i am taking the letro? I am taking .25mg ed with my cycle. what do U guys think? is this to much?


----------



## DEE151 (May 31, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> so should i change the way i am taking the letro? I am taking .25mg ed with my cycle. what do U guys think? is this to much?



i do have clom/nolva for my pct. and i am taking 500iu of hcg x2 a week right now also.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (May 31, 2011)

letro inhibits estrogen up to 98% or greater...you dont want that during pct. thats why i would use aromasin on cycle and for pct.


----------

